# Driver's door panel removal



## stevecdaly (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi all,
new to posting hee but having been a member and enjoying reading items for over 12 months, I feel sure someone here will be able to help.
Bought a Hymer E800G last year off a pal, it is a 1995 left hand drive model.
Problem with driver's door electric window, it has stuck in the up (fortunately) position.
In order to access the motor, I need to remove the plastic panel covering the entire door, but am faced with a large number of seemingly plastic rivets holding the panel to the door frame. Has anyone any idea if they come out undamaged or are they sacrificial, how do I get them out, and what are they called so I can get replacements?
Thanks in anticipation,

Stevecdaly


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Steve

You can get a tool for removing these clips, decent car spares shops carry, but given the age and likelihood that the clips will be brittle now you will probably need to get some new ones, quick visit to a bodyshop might help just to see if they carry them or can get an alternative, a lot of these clips are generic and used on a variety of vehicles

Chris


----------

